# Does your Motorhome give you pleasure?



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Just got back in from cleaning the van after a few days away and have just been thinking to myself...I enjoy cleaning the van.......why? you might ask,...well I think it is because it is in a strange sort of way part of the preparation for another trip so it does not feel like a chore. 

In fact doing any jobs around the van puts me in a good mood! Does your van give you the same sort of feeling?

I really enjoy the places we visit and the sights we see but as well as that I actually enjoy fixing and fiddling with the van....is it a man thing I wonder?

My van gives me a lot of pleasure in itself....strange or sad or what? :roll: 

any comments

Mike


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Does your Motorcaravan give you pleasure?*



spykal said:


> Hi all
> 
> ...............but as well as that I actually enjoy fixing and fiddling with the van....is it a man thing I wonder?
> 
> ...


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

*cleaning van*

I agree with both of you we have just returned from 2 weeks in france and the first day back spent it cleaning inside and out , all the time trying to decide where to go next. how can anyone get annoyed getting ready to go somewhere, just got to get time off now to put it to use.

ian&col


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I've been getting the 'van ready for a trip to France this frday,..and really enjoy doing it!

M&D


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

That's a difficult question and could be a loaded question. 8O I can't say I get pleasure from the RV per se. But I have had a lot of pleasure in the RV.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> That's a difficult question and could be a loaded question. 8O I can't say I get pleasure from the RV per se. But I have had a lot of pleasure in the RV.


I think I know where you are going but that's not what I was hinting at (although I do approve :wink What I meant was that doing jobs around the motorhome does not seem a chore whereas if anything needs work in the house or the car then that does seem to be a pain to get done....I wonder if full timers get to feel that way about their motorhomes?

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure it would do if I could find the time to do jobs on it. 5000 miles and not even washed yet .....

I guess I've used it instead of preparing it lovingly for use.

Something's got to change because it is starting to irritate.

Dave


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

My sentiments exactly Spykal. It probably is a man thing because Mrs C does not understand why I am always fiddling with the motorcaravan.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I see what you mean *spykal*. But you see that's where the problem lies. My RV is my home.


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

*Do I love my VAN!*

I have wanted a Motorhome for 20 years and last year manged to get the money together to buy one, it has given me so much pleasure, i will clean it,sleep in it, drive it just talk about it , all these things make me a smile.

It can be true that when you want somthing for so long that when you get it it means little, for me this van is everything and more than i ever thought it would be.

I LOVE IT!

I call my van LIVING THE DREAM and that is how I feel.

Can not wait to retire and just drive and drive , smile and smile for mile after mile.

Luigi


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

It gives me so much pleasure that I became at risk of becoming a motorhome bore. I see it as my second home. It's a bit like a turtle carrying it's shell around, I've always got somewhere warm, cosy and familiar around me. 
The washing part isn't part of my job role but even doing the ironing when getting ready doesn't seem such a chore. There's nothing like the feeling when you open the door to start and pack up - just heaven.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

totally enjoy tinkering about with the m/h , adding gadgets , working on the m/h is a hobby as its my main toy , like most folks have said doing something to it is like getting ready for the next trip , stella knows what im like and is quite happy to leave me to it .


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have to agree with you Mike but I hate filling it with fuel!

peedee


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[....I wonder if full timers get to feel that way about their motorhomes?

Mike[/quote]

Trust me, we do 
The only time I was ever happy in a house was when it was rubble and I was building it. after that, 'normal' housework was done with a serious sulk. Somehow, it's different in the coach, I love it. Always tiding/pottering/tinkering and always gladly. Possibly because you're living in a comparatively cofined space, you develop a more acute sense of tidyness. On top of that of course is the simple fact that I am immensely proud of my coach.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> I have to agree with you Mike but I hate filling it with fuel!
> 
> peedee


 :? 8O :? I think if you have to think about what it costs to fill up with fuel then you might think about changing to a tent a trailer and a 70mpg plastic pig. :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

With very careful driving and the aid of a siphon tube I have managed to keep my fuel costs to a minimum :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



(joke)

Mike


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*does your van give you pleasure*

Well we both et pleasuere from our van 
We like going away, doesnt really mater where 
We used to like places with hills /mountains But after 8 weeks totally in Holland we have found pleasure incertain flat places

We both like fiddling with the van
I have the cleaning & polishing the outside & doing mechanical things
Pam likes to keep the interior clean & tidy
She also likes to SPEND money on things to make it nice inside (inside also includes the awning

When we are at home we like togo over the places that we have been to and plan the next trip

Mind we have spent all our working lives planning to travel when we retired


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with you Mike but I hate filling it with fuel!
> ...


Didn't say, "I think about it," only that I hate filling up  The fuel guage is the usual prompt.
peedee


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Skypal,

Me and my hubby just love ours. We are so happy when we are in her and just love travelling around and waking up in different destinations. I much prefer travelling around in our motorhome than I would any exotic holiday and like you, nothing we do in her seems a chore. My hubby is the world's worst DIY person, he just hates all that kind of stuff and it is a real nightmare to get him to get around to tackling those little jobs. But with our motorhome, he just loves faffing around keeping her in tip top condition and when it comes to washing her and keeping her all gleamingly white he is a fanatic. He can't bear to see her get mucky from the rain! 
I get really excited whenever I buy anything for her too and even stupid things like a new washing up bowl or matching bucket (yes everything has to co-ordinate) is enough to send me delirious with happiness. Are we crazy, sad or what????

I dunno know ........... what are we all like????? :BIG:

Sonesta


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Are we crazy, sad or what????


 :lol: I refuse to answer that question on the grounds that it may be used in evidence against me at sometime in the future. :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh no JAW - I promise, if you admit to being as sad, mad and as crazy as we lot all confess to being I will definitely *NOT *hold it in evidence against you. (Well not very forcibly anyway) :redhotevil: Come on admit it - I bet you can see your face in your shiny, gleaming water taps!! :fadein:

Sonesta


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi


I had take the van for its MOT the other day....so up at dawn, got her ready and set off for the MOT garage....the sun was out and I was enjoying the drive.....then I rememembered where I was going....she may fail...OH NO..................



but it was OK ...flew through the new computerised MOT test and I REALLY enjoyed the drive back home :lol: 


Mike


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Mike I am so glad to hear she passed with flying colours. It's nearly as bad as when we took our children to the clinic when they were babies for their health checks isn't it? You stand there with baited breath praying everything is ok, full of pride and love for something so very precious! :rofl:

Our Winnie had her first year service last month and my hubby was as thrilled to discover there were no problems as he was when he saw our first daughter being born and they announced we had a baby girl! I can still see him now pacing up and down awaiting the birth of our first child and I must say waiting for him to hear from Brownhills took me back 24 years! Ha ha :new-bday:

Sonesta


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I have to admit. At times I have felt sad. :evil: Other times. I have felt crazy. :twisted: Sometimes. I have even gone crazy. But then again having gone through what we have for the last 5 years with our old motorhome. Who wouldn't be? See my face in the Water Taps? MMmm. I suppose so. But that's Sandy's job, :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

My motorhome is a means of getting away, I rarely clean it outside, and when i stand and look at it it's only beacause i think of where i could be. I play about with the mechanic's and electrics because i am interested in that sort of thing, but that's it.

At recent site a caravaner told me it was beautiful, i said no its a beautiful day, but thats just a box on wheels.

Pride! i save that for my family, sorry perhaps i am missing something. 
I suppose i am now about to castigated and possibly banned from the site.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Our RV will soon be our home, our ONLY home. We have worked hard, planned and waited a long time for the day when we can do this.
Does it give us pleasure.. ... does a bear s**t in the woods.. :lol: :lol: 
Yes it gives immense pleasure, do I enjoy driving it, living in it, seeing far away places, weathering a storm? 
yes yes yes yes.. cleaning the outside a definite NO 
but I enjoy keeping it in tip top condition, I'm happier lying underneath or doing odd jobs than using a wash bucket.. 
Do we have pride in it .. yes, in a quiet way, not to show off or to boast but in knowing that it was by our hard work we bought it. 
Jan keeps the inside shining .. I look after the mucky bits..,


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I think thats what lifes about "dreaming" some come true, others don't but never stop dreaming.

Olley


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Each to their own I say Olley, there is no shame in being proud of your vehicle and neither is there any shame in seeing your motorhome as just a mere box on wheels! I think we are all different and we all look at things differently and it would be an odd old world if we all thought, felt and acted the same. Nope, if to you it is merely a means of transport and means no more than a receptacle to get you from A to B then that is perfectly understandable, by the same token it is also understandable that to some of us - it means so very much more. Like Scotjimland we too have worked hard all of our lives and to own our own motorhome has been something we have always dreamed of and have worked so very hard for.

In our case we used some of the money I received from the sale of my late mothers home to buy ours, hence the reason we called ours Winnie in honour of my wonderful mum's memory (her name was Winnie) and so to us, ours is rather special in many other ways. I often feel like mum is with us during our travels and I imagine her pleasure in witnessing how much enjoyment we all get from our adventures.

Obviously, as with all of us, our family is our first priority and most of us, I am sure would only liken our passion for our vehicles to how we feel about our children in a jocular tone and by no means would I truthfully compare my love and pride for our motorhome to anything like the same intense love I have for my 3 adorable children and any comments I made to that fact were purely tongue in cheek. No Olley, if you don't have the same pride for yours as some of us do for ours that is nothing to apologize for and I can see absolutely no reason why anyone should reprimand or ban you from this forum for expressing your own views. They are your personal views and you have every right to express them and I am sure everyone would respect that, as I am quite sure you would do likewise.

Sonesta


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> as with all of us, our family is our first priority


 8O Like you. We have 3 children. But. Please. Speak for yourself. Why do you think we bought the Motorhome and went Full-Timing? :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

SONESTA ...where is your avatar gone 8O I loved it .. :?


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi jeanann 
Your ar ecorrect 
It is a second home

While in Spain a couple infrmed us that "They had a Villa"
The responce was "we have ; we call it VILLA ROMA"
Oh Where is it
Us On the parque campanisimo XXXXXXX 
Didnt know they had them on there

Oh yes they have loads - Ours has a wheeel at each corner 
We have Just brought it from Portugal - Look of suprise
We are taking it to France and then through Luxembourg and Belgium to Holland - Then we intend taking it to Austria then Italy

Villa owners left look ing puzlled
Pam Wht did you say that to them
Well they were so smug with their villa - I could do with returning to the same site for the next 50 years; but it has given them something to think about - how do we move the villa what sort of truck do we own


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think we bought the Motorhome and went Full-Timing? :lol:
> ...


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooh heck ScotJimland - I have lost my Avatar somewhere! I will try and find it and get it back on though. What happened was ............ my husband scanned a photo of our motorhome and I tried to put that on as my Avatar but somehow I lost my original one and could not work out how to include the one of our motorhome that was in "my pictures" I know I am useless but at least I am trying (very trying my husband says) anyway I will try and get it back.  

Sonesta


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Wheee! I have done it ScotJimlandI have managed to find it and put it back on - but god knows where the photo  of my motorhome has gone lol :roll:

Sonesta


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My motorhome in itself does not give me pleasure. The places it takes me too does. If I was a bit of a whiz with mechanical things then I can imagine it would be a rewarding hobby. New cars did give me pleasure when I was younger but now I could not give a toss whether I drive an old banger or a new one.

My pleasure mainly comes from the family and in particular my grandchildren. Normally when I am with the grandchildren it is only a matter of time before the grandchildren and I are being told off as I encourage them to do things they are not allowed to do and they love seeing their grandfather getting told off with them. 

My last telling off was kicking a football over the top of the house while they tried to catch it the other side. Sometimes they missed of course and a few plants were crushed but did I feel big and mighty. I am the leader of the gang. 8)


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[

My van gives me a lot of pleasure in itself....strange or sad or what? 

No, spot on! Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Does your motorhome give you pleasure?*

 
Well mine certainly does. As I'm sort of unofficially officially retired, some work commitments get in way of travelling as often as I would like, but still manage at least three trips a year thru Italy/Switzerland/france to UK and back, plus assorted short weeks, weekends, or events in Italy.
Keep the van on my plot of land, which is about three Kms. from home, so with the excuse of having to water the tomatoes, or pick the peppers, toddle off in my clatterbang Landrover and mess about. Check the oil, check the batteries,
plug in or unplug the mains, wind out the awning just to make sure it's OK, move the van back or forth to keep the tyres fresh, run the genny for a few minutes just to make sure its working OK - oh, and test the efficiency of the fridge with the bottles of white wine I keep in there!

It's just started to rain, so I need to pop down there now just to make sure the roof vents are properly closed
saluti, eddied


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

i dont know if this is purely a woman thing or do some of the men on here feel the same - but the interior is my main main area of interest. I love to shine all my taps and keep everywhere ***** and span. I think I am more fussy with our motorhome than I am with my house! I know I am sad but so what - I'm not harming anyone am I? We all have to have our vices don't we? Ha ha 

As for the places our Winnie takes us - that to me is the best part. I just love the excitement of waking up in different destinations and some of the views are spectacular. All this and all your creature comforts around you - what more could you aks for? What a wonderful life and aren't we lucky to be able to do this?

Sonesta


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> i dont know if this is purely a woman thing or do some of the men on here feel the same


 8O As far as Sandy is concerned. Our Motorhome is a means to get where we are going so she can Sunbathe and drink loads of Red Vino. :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

funny; the harder i work the luckier i get

Olley


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

olley said:


> funny; the harder i work the luckier i get
> 
> Olley


Yep I know the feeling Olley! Me and hubby work our butts off and have done all of our lives and have taken many risks to get where we are today. Thankfully, our hard work has paid off and we can now finally start to reap the benefits of all our efforts. However, no matter what I have today I will never ever, forget the struggles we have endured over the years and I really do consider myself very lucky indeed to have succeeded where so many others have failed! I have watched many fellow retailers businesses flounder and go under along the way and it is heart breaking to see, especially when you know that the people involved are hard working and conscientious. So many people out there work equally as hard as me and my husband do, but sadly recession and bad luck have played their part. I think to succeed in any walk of life today is something to be thankful for and I really do consider us very lucky indeed. So yes Olley I totally agree - the harder we work the luckier we have got - but sadly not everyone is as fortunate as us!

Sonesta


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

[/quote]

8O As far as Sandy is concerned. Our Motorhome is a means to get where we are going so she can Sunbathe and drink loads of Red Vino. :lol:[/quote]

I like to do all that and have a tidy motorhome too.  I like to have the odd drink or two or three also - but my favourite drink is when I drink in the whole atmposphere, relaxation and spirt of adventure that the total freedom of the road allows. It really is a wonderful way of life and I yearn for the day that our work load allows for even more of it!
Now I understand why so many people say they look forward to an early retirement!

Sonesta


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? There is one thing that always puzzles me. People say they either work very hard or work their butts off to achieve the things in life they want. Then they sya they how lucky they are to be able to do the things they want to do. 8O 

:? Now which is it? LUCK? or HARD WORK/WORK YOUR BUTTS OFF? 8O


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Now which is it? LUCK? or HARD WORK/WORK YOUR BUTTS OFF? 8O


The luck comes in when you succeed in something that you are trying to achieve.

Or rather it is more likely the absence of Bad Luck which allows you to get on in life and/or work.

Some folk pray to get where they want to go, some folk cheat & lie, some folk seem to get there without doing any damn thing at all.

I have had good luck and bad luck and both have caused me to work my ass off at times to get a result..................

So yes I do still consider myself lucky or rather not unlucky ...if you see what I mean......I consider that I was born, as they say..." with a silver spoon in my mouth" and I have been polishing the bl**dy thing ever since.

So to answer your question John....If you have been in that position you will already know the answer and if you have not ....then aren't you the lucky one! :lol:

Mike


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> :? There is one thing that always puzzles me. People say they either work very hard or work their butts off to achieve the things in life they want. Then they sya they how lucky they are to be able to do the things they want to do. 8O
> 
> :? Now which is it? LUCK? or HARD WORK/WORK YOUR BUTTS OFF? 8O


To be honest I dont think it is a case of one or another JAW. I think obviously you have to work hard and in a lot of cases, to put it politely, you literally have to work your butts off! Sadly, hard work alone is not always enough and I think a great deal of luck comes into the equation too. So to sum it all up ..... but this is only my opinion mind, you obviously may differ in your perception of this (which I am quite sure you will do) hard work, determination and a great deal of luck is in my opinion, often the winning formula. This does not apply to everyone of course and there are always exceptions to everything, I am sure for some, success may come relatively easy, but for a hell of lot of us, myself included, we have to work dam bl**dy hard for what we have achieved! However, as I have said hard work alone does not guarentee success and you definintely need a good dollop of luck to help things along. Well that's what I think anyway for what it's worth!

Maybe you have achieved what you want in life JAW by either just being lucky or working hard for it and maybe you are one of the fortunate ones who has succeeded without too much pressure - but I think for most of us, especially if you run a business - you need a massive helping of good old grafting and a lavish helping of good luck!

Anyway, as far as I am concerned I am very lucky indeed and yes we have worked hard but so have a lot of other people in their life!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi JSW the only piece of luck that comes to mind where my parents! little money but they gave me and my brothers everything they could.

People say to me you must be lucky to have an RV, are they stupid or what! do they think someone just gave it to me.

No you make your own luck and the harder you work the luckier you get.

olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> People say to me you must be lucky to have an RV, are they stupid or what! do they think someone just gave it to me.
> 
> No you make your own luck and the harder you work the luckier you get.
> 
> olley


You stole my post .. lol .. I totally agree Olley..


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi JSW the only piece of luck that comes to mind where my parents! little money but they gave me and my brothers everything they could.
> 
> People say to me you must be lucky to have an RV, are they stupid or what! do they think someone just gave it to me.
> 
> ...


Same here Olley, nobody gave us anything. We have worked darned hard and asked for nothing off nobody. What we have achieved is through sheer hard graft! However, my point was that a lot of people work equally as hard as we have done but not all of them have enjoyed the same rewards as us and for that I count myself very lucky indeed.

Something is puzzling me and I feel compelled to ask the following question: Why do certain members of this forum read quite so much negativity into everything I post. Certain people do seem to have a problem with my posts and I am beginning to think that no matter what I post they will definitely pull it apart in some way. I thought yesterday I was just being over sensitive but I have had several pm's now from MHF members and they are all concerned by this? It has started to make me realise that I am not being over sensitive at all and I am at a loss as to why certain members are acting this way?

I grew up in a household where times were very hard indeed but in a house full of love, happiness and pride. So I know how tough life can be for some people through no fault of their own! My Mum was widowed at a young age with 3 little children and she was also 8 months pregnant when my dad died suddenly at work and my god did she know poverty. Did she ask for help from anyone .... absolutely NOT. She was a very proud and independent lady and worked every hour god sent to keep a roof over our heads and food on the table and despite everything - we had a wonderful, loving childhood and I thank my mum from the bottom of my heart for the wonderful, loving and nurturing upbringing she gave us. She never remarried and dedicated her life to her 4 children. I was so lucky to have a mum like I had and I feel that most of my life, despite everything I have been lucky in one way or another.

My husband and I have our own successful business and have built it up from nothing - we work long, hard hours especially in the summer months, often putting in a 14 hour day. We know we have worked hard for all we have achieved and have taken risks and gambles, which fortunately have paid off for us - but it could so easily have gone the other way and we could have lost everything! So in my eyes we are very lucky indeed and when I look around at our achievements and those of our children and the fact that they are fit and healthy, I do consider myself a very lucky lady and I consider myself very fortunate indeed! I know we have worked bl**dy hard but that still doesn't stop me thinking how lucky I am.

Please try not to nit pick and over analyse my every word - these posts of mine are just my own personal take on my own life and I am puzzled why a couple of you on here seem to be targeting my posts in a very personal manner. If I think I am lucky then what the heck does it have to do with anyone? If I want to clean my motorhome and keep her all ***** and span, then what difference does it make to anybody else? Now, If that makes me weird, sad, strange or completely bl**dy barmy - what the dickens does it really matter? I just don't get it and I am amazed by such personal scrutiny of my posts from some of you?

Sonesta


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? I am very sorry. But if you take your time to read through this thread. You will find many references to Hard Work & Work your Butt off and lucky all in the same post. We are not lucky to own an RV. We worked for it. Apart from that is. Those who were born with a silver spoon in their mouths. My parents didn't give me everything they never had. But I did for my children. That is where the problem begins. Because now. They think you don't have to work for it. They think it just gets given to you. :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Something is puzzling me and I feel compelled to ask the following question: Why do certain members of this forum read quite so much negativity into everything I post.
> 
> Please try not to nit pick and over analyse my every word - these posts of mine are just my own personal take on my own life and I am puzzled why a couple of you on here seem to be targeting my posts in a very personal manner.
> Sonesta


I had noticed that too, don't let it get to you.....As Michael winner might say about it...."calm down It's only a forum"

I have no idea why it should happen (it maybe the blue text :lol: :lol: ) ...but then again it could be the "sad old git syndrome" some folk get their fun in many differing ways and who am I to judge...I'm only another old git but a happy one :lol: .

One of the requirements for using most forums is a thick skin...until recently this one had avoided the problems associated with the "bored out of their brain...gotta say something crowd".......seems those times are over...sad innit

Mike


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I honestly cannot say I have ever noticed anyone taking a Negative attitude to other peoples posts. You shouldn't ask too many Positive questions because opposites attract. + - are a no, no. Because then you have to start discussing batteries. Then charging them Then Ohm's Law which isn't. Then....................... Forget it. It goes on ad in finitum. Like this thread. :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Forget it. It goes on ad in finitum. Like this thread. :lol: :lol:


Hi John ...when was the last time someone said that about one of the threads you started.....

Mike


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi John ...when was the last time someone said that about one of the threads you started.....

Mike[/quote]

8) I guess that would be just before a banning took place. :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

spykal said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > Something is puzzling me and I feel compelled to ask the following question: Why do certain members of this forum read quite so much negativity into everything I post.
> ...


Well Spykal - I have no idea why either?

Never mind, for the odd one or 2 that seem hell bent on confrontation, there are lots more who are lovely and helpful, friendly and wise and I will do my best to ignore their comments and take what they say and how they say it with a huge pinch of salt!

Anyway, Spykal I think you seem like a smashing, happy person and old git is certainly not the image that springs to mind and the way you come across to me is a sweet, kind gentleman with a heart of gold.

Sonesta


----------

